# cciss and hpacucli not show raid controller

## KaiThoZ

Hi everyone,

i have a HP DL Server with an Smart Array Raid Controller.

Im using "Linux version 2.6.36-gentoo-r5".

So far the controller is working nicely. I can create partitions and so on.

But I want to administrate the raid controller from within the os. so i isntalled hpacucli.

Unfortunately:

hpacucli ctrl all show

reports:

Error: No controllers detected.

But this is a lie as you can see  :Wink: 

lspci:

05:00.0 RAID bus controller: Hewlett-Packard Company Smart Array G6 controllers (rev 01)

I dont understand why "hpacucli" cant find the raid controller.

cciss_vol_status reports:

/dev/cciss/c0d0: (Smart Array P410) RAID 5 Volume 0 status: OK. 

/dev/cciss/c0d0: (Smart Array P410) Enclosure  (S/N: ) on Bus 0, Physical Port 1I status: OK

Anyone out there with an idea about this?

Thanks

Kai

----------

## tnt

hello.

have you solved the problem ?

----------

## Jaglover

My 2c would be some kernel option is missing and hpacucli is not smart enough to tell what is missing.

----------

## tnt

 *Jaglover wrote:*   

> My 2c would be some kernel option is missing and hpacucli is not smart enough to tell what is missing.

 

that seems completely possible, as not many similar problems are reported using up-to-date hpacucli.

if by any chance someone gets the idea which kernel option it could be, just let us know...

just for the record:

```
~ # cciss_vol_status /dev/cciss/c0d0 

/dev/cciss/c0d0: (Smart Array P800) RAID 6 Volume 0 status: OK. 

/dev/cciss/c0d0: (Smart Array P800) RAID 0 Volume 1 status: OK. 

/dev/cciss/c0d0: (Smart Array P800) Enclosure MSA60 (S/N: SGA823002Z) on Bus 2, Physical Port 1E status: OK.

~ # hpacucli ctrl all show

Error: No controllers detected.
```

----------

## tnt

I even included 

 *Quote:*   

> <M>   Compaq Smart Array 5xxx support
> 
> | | [*]     SCSI tape drive support for Smart Array 5xxx

 

in my kernel, as it's stated:

 *Quote:*   

> When this option is disabled (N), the SCSI portion of the driver is not compiled.

 

but without any improvement...  :Sad: 

----------

## Jaglover

Is the idea of contacting HP complete nonsense? Obviously it works with generic kernels.

----------

## tnt

 *Jaglover wrote:*   

> Is the idea of contacting HP complete nonsense? Obviously it works with generic kernels.

 

so far I had little if any success with HP support, but I'll give it a shot.

thx!

----------

